# DIY 29g tank stand Easy, Cheap Build



## evmcmaho (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey guys I'm new to this site and this is my first thread, I've been looking all over the internet for ideas on a DIY stand project and haven't really gotten a clear answer.

I've decided to build my own and this thread will include a very easy to follow blueprint and some step by step pictures, Hope this helps someone!

Also I am planning on building a similar stand for my 75g tank and will do a similar thread hopefully in the future, here we go.


----------



## evmcmaho (Nov 8, 2011)

cant upload pictures :x


----------



## garryism (Sep 4, 2011)

sorry, but your image post is trying to source the image from your local pc...


----------



## evmcmaho (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## evmcmaho (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

What are you planning to use for fasteners to attach the support frame to the uprights? Screws are not designed for sheer force. Ideally, you want the uprights underneath the support frame so there is no sheer force on the fasteners and the uprights can support the weight of the tank. You might also consider adding a diagonal brace to the back to make the stand rigid.


----------



## evmcmaho (Nov 8, 2011)

If the supports are flush with the top won't they be supporting the weight? I am trying to make it as inexpensive as possible because I will still need to build my 75g stand. I have seen some other designs that use screws. What if I put L-braces on top and screwed them in to the top of the uprights?


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

overkill, overkill, overkill!


----------



## evmcmaho (Nov 8, 2011)

This overkill will cost less than $20 and will be really attractive so...


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

The problem with the design is as noted above. The rim of the tank will set on the top rim with the bottom of the tank set up from the bottom about an inch. All the weight is then on the top rail. If one fastener fails, the rest are suddenly hit with the load and likely to fail That can leave the rail dpropping down and the legs suddenly running into the bottom of the tank. NOT good!
The bottom is basicly the same. The legs will be tranfering all the load to the floor with the bottom rail only working to steady the legs.

I do like to use 2X for my stands but work the legs so that they hold the load with solid wood support all the way to the floor. 








Like this, top and bottom. The two 2X4 fastened together work to avoid any warping or twisting they might do as they dry. It also gives a chance to span the gap between the two top/bottom pieces with a solid portion of the legs. In this way the rail boards are fastened so they can't twist either.
Doubling the legs only adds a single 2X4-8 to the wood list if you are building a 27" high stand. Well worth the expense as it also helps to keep the stand from "racking" or collapsing sideways. 
Glue all joints for extra strength.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

that design will work if you add a solidtop so the legs carry the weight. However, it almost makes the top frame redundant. If you move the legs to the outside, and build two shelves, you can add the shelves to the legs and fill the space between the shelves with 1 x 4 or 2 x 4 and have a much stronger stand that will hold 2 tanks of the same size.


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

redblufffishguy and I have been trying to talk people out of this kind of bulky design for years. To no avail I'm afraid. with a sheet of 1/2 in ch plywood on top and some bracing, it will work fine.


----------



## evmcmaho (Nov 8, 2011)

construction begins saturday, be looking for some updates if you're interested.


----------



## evmcmaho (Nov 8, 2011)

The build is officially done and over with! Here is a brief picture log, It ended up being around $40 for stand and hood combined! I also got all my wood pressure treated to prevent against rotting but it was probably not necessary so it could have been even cheaper.

Materials after cutting-









Skeleton of tank stand-









The two pieces of the hood after wood glue and finishing nails-









Finished!-









Here's how it looks in my room-









I used a piano hinge for the hood-









And small L brackets from Home Depot-









I also put down plywood bases on top and bottom for distributed support-


----------



## evmcmaho (Nov 8, 2011)

I have decided to keep a 10g cherry shrimp tank underneath as a 10g fits perfectly on my stand. I put it on a few bed risers to make it more viewable and threw in some basic live plants and black gravel substrate. Here are a few pictures of my final tanks, not including the shrimp because they have not come yet and of course more things will be added to my 29g with time.


----------



## evmcmaho (Nov 8, 2011)

Here are links to the before and after on my tanks. All of the inhabitants of the first tanks have been moved to my new one.


----------



## iadubber (Nov 22, 2011)

nice work!


----------

